# Nissan Juke Defies Expectations With Brisk Sales



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Despite the harsh criticism leveled at the Nissan Juke, Nissan's…. erm…distinctive crossover is off to a pretty good start, according to sales data from Timothy Cain over at Good Car Bad Car.

In it's first month on sale, Nissan sold 2,103 Jukes, significantly more than the Honda Eelement or Volkswagen Tiguan, while closing in on the Mazda CX-7 and Kia Sportage.

We were worried that customers wouldn't be able to get past the Juke's styling, but that hardly seems to be an issue. Within Nissan, the Juke outsold every Infiniti product save for the G37 lineup, as well as the Nissan Xterra, Pathfinder, Titan, Armada, Cube and 370Z. Not bad for such a polarizing car, and we're delighted that the Juke is finding homes amongst American buyers.

More: *Nissan Juke Defies Expectations With Brisk Sales* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

but GOD, it's so UGLY

take the motor out of it, put the motor into a sentra SER and up the power a little bit, then get rid of the Juke all together. UGH! WHAT A HIDEOUS CAR! 

lol.

Maybe those 2,100 people have poor vision......


----------

